# Basement Fresh 1952 Red Phantom



## elginkid (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey all,

This was an unintentional purchase.  A friend of mine let me know that someone had brought a Black Phantom to the bike shop where he works looking to sell it.  He didn't want to pay the asking price.  He took the guy's number and gave it to me.  I knew it was missing the tank and the back wheel, but whatever.  I have an extra S-2 rear wheel, and worst case scenario there are repop tanks.  So I go there, and he opens the garage door, and it's not a Black Phantom at all...(that I could more easily walk away from) but it was a red Phantom, which has always edged out just above the green in my book.  The rear fender is kinda jacked up, but most everything else is there from the headlight (slightly dented I think) and tail light, to the locking front fork.  Anyway, I'm a sucker.  I have an extra set of panther fenders, but the phantom had the tail on both the front and the rear didn't they? (while the Panther just had it in the front)  Anyone have a crusty Red Phantom tank lying around?  There's a tiny bit of repaint on the frame, and maybe a smidge on the fork, but I can see the original paint and striping underneath, so I figure I can expose it without issue.  The rest of the paint, (minus some surface rust, or dirt, I can't tell, probably both) seems pretty ok.

Wes


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 27, 2011)

*We are curious??*

I know you may not want to divulge the price, but........???


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I suppose anything is restorable but you should know you are going to be in for some pretty long green to bring this one back. You are right about the fenders. The good thing about Phantoms is that, thanks to the rebops and aftermarket, there isn't anything you can't buy to restore it. Some people get pretty touchy about the repo parts but I guess it all depends on what you plan to do with it. If you are patient you can probably find decent original parts either here or through Ebay and have a decent bike or just clean it up best you can and ride it. v/r Shawn


----------



## elginkid (Aug 27, 2011)

I certainly won't restore it.  It would take more money than I'm willing to put into a Phantom.  I really want a B-6.  They're my favorite postwar bike.  I will definitely clean it up, and take it on a few rides, see how I like it.  Right now, the bottom bracket doesn't even want to move without a fair bit of force.  After that, I may sell it, or trade it for something more within the confines of my collection.  I just washed it with water and a paper towel, and put the wheel on, and bent the fender back a bit.  It looks better.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it's cool just like it is! If you decide to sell I might be interested. v/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 27, 2011)

*I'm interested too....*

I like the old goat....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool find! Id re-grease the bearings clean it a little and ride it


----------



## rustyrelicks (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice find ! Recondition and ride ... enjoy !


----------



## MellotronG (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm alongside Freqman1 on this one. The patina on that bike looks fantastic. Keep the rust in check, make it safe/tune it up & GO! Next one you get, take it back to showroom stock. You know you'll get another one.


----------



## oquinn (Sep 6, 2011)

*what will you take for it?*

I'm alway looking..


----------

